# DIY Light box, Product Photography and Clothing Photography help



## Ballistics (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu blog that I do (free) product reviews for certain online merchants, and of course included are pictures. Before I bought my DSLR I was using my 8MP cell phone camera. Pictures weren't terrible, but of course I wanted to step things up. My next review is going to be shorts. Since I don't have professional lighting, I plan on doing the photography outdoors. Initially, I built a lightbox, and while I thought it would be good. It was wayyy to small and the sheets I used was a cream color (I put it together in poor light so I didn't realize until it was finished) anyway so its worthless. So I have come up with some questions. 

1) For any DIYers who have built a lightbox with success, what materials did you use? 

2) For those who have purchased a lightbox, how much did you spend? 

3) I have a 18-105, 55-200mm, and a 50mm 1.8D in the mail - Which lens is best for this?

4) I do plan on purchasing lighting, but is there a cheaper way of doing it?

In the mean time, I will be researching at home studio set ups. If you guys have any tips for that as well please LMK.

THanks!!!


----------



## Dao (Jul 29, 2011)

Strobist: How To: DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio



As for the lens, the kit lens should works fine.


----------



## noodles (Jul 29, 2011)

White cardboard sheets from a craft store setup behind the product like the top of a hexagon shape work pretty good for small product photography. I just use two speed lights, once to bounce from the front and one to bounce from the back. Adjust the lights to taste depending on the product you are shooting.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## nickzou (Jul 29, 2011)

Dao said:


> Strobist: How To: DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio
> 
> 
> 
> As for the lens, the kit lens should works fine.



Wow! This is awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 30, 2011)

ANyone have any suggestions for backdrop material? I want to get black and white for the light box.

Im going to joannes to pick some up.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 30, 2011)

Ballistics,

Try this link..


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 30, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Ballistics,
> 
> Try this link..



This... is... awesome. Thank you.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 30, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> This... is... awesome. Thank you.



No problem, man.


----------

